
Zumper raises $46M more to take on Zillow and the rest with its rental platform - hrwl
https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/18/zumper-raises-46m-more-to-take-on-zillow-and-the-rest-with-its-apartment-rental-platform/
======
trigren
We're hiring! [https://www.zumper.com/jobs](https://www.zumper.com/jobs)

